
Memory Management Reference (2018) - signa11
https://www.memorymanagement.org/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19354465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19354465)

------
zapf
Thanks for sharing. I am trying to build a in-memory database and need to
rapidly pick up some object pool management ideas.

------
anonymousDan
Amazing bibliography, albeit doesn't seem to mention anything from the last
10-15 years. Is the field that stable?

